# Free Swhackers



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

We are going to give away a few packs of Swhackers 

LINK


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have not tried them I suggest you do.. Here is a link to a video we did on them.

VIDEO LINK


----------

